

NYCLU Victory Preserves Right to Walk Around Without ID on NYC Subway - Cadsby
http://www.nyclu.org/news/nyclu-victory-preserves-right-walk-around-without-id-take-photos-nyc-subway

======
jsgrahamus
Thanks for the heads up on this very good piece of news.

